# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Sistemas de purificação de água doce.

## Rinaldo Fontenele

*Sistemas de purificação de água.* 




O aquarismo em geral está sofrendo uma grande transformação no que se refere à qualidade de equipamentos. Desde uma simples plaquinha de filtro biológico à grandes sistemas de filtração de água salgada e doce. 
A qualidade da água, seja ela doce ou salgada é fundamental para o bem estar da fauna e flora aquática. 
No presente trabalho será abordado a qualidade da água doce para a utilização em aquários de água doce e marinho e sistemas de purificação. 
A qualidade da água doce é fundamental para a boa manutenção da vida aquática, para aquários de água doce, na categoria plantados, quanto mais pura a água de reposição (sem minerais) menor será o crescimento de algas filamentosas. A água sem sais minerais, praticamente não contém nutrientes que são os vilões do aquarista. 
Em aquários marinhos, a qualidade da água doce para a preparação de água salgada com sal sintético deve ser a mais pura possível, assim como á água de reposição ao qual é inserida devido a evaporação no sistema. 
A utilização de medidores de condutividade elétrica para determinar a qualidade da água é o método mais simples para sabermos se ela está própria para a utilização no aquário. O valor ideal de condutividade elétrica para a água doce é de 1 à 18 Mohms.cm-1 ou 1 à 0,05 uS.cm-1(micro Siemens por centímetro). É claro que quanto menor a leitura em uS.cm-1 mais pura a água. 
Para obtermos água de qualidade, é necessário equipamentos que retiram todos os tipos de compostos químicos sejam orgânicos e inorgânicos. Esses equipamentos infelizmente tem um custo alto. 
Atualmente existem dois sistemas ao qual os aquaristas já conhecem, o desionizador e o sistema de osmose reversa. Pode-se também acoplar estes dois sistemas melhorando ainda mais a qualidade da água. 
Desmineralizador de água ou Desionizador de Água (erroneamente chamado Deionizador de Água) remove todos os sais dissolvidos em forma de íons presentes na água bruta, mediante a passagem da mesma através de colunas que contém resinas de troca iônica. Existem três tipos de resinas, catiônica que retira cátions, aniônica que retira ânions e a mista, uma mescla das duas resinas descritas anteriormente. 
Osmose reversa é um equipamento mais sofisticado ao qual remove sais dissolvidos na água e até algumas moléculas orgânicas. 
A água é injetada em membranas semi  permeáveis sob alta pressão passando de um estado de alta concentração, a um de baixa concentração. A eficiência deste equipamento é alta, podendo retirar de 99,5 à 99,9 % das impurezas. As membranas deixam passar apenas as moléculas de água pura, já as impurezas ficam retidas nas membranas e até sais dissolvidos na água ficam nas membranas. 
Podemos também colocar os dois sistemas em conjunto podendo melhorar consideravelmente a qualidade da água. Podemos também acoplar a este conjunto pré  filtros de celulose para a retirada de material particulado, carvão ativado ou então filtro de UV para a eliminação de matéria orgânica. Todos estes dispositivos podem aumentar consideravelmente a vida útil do sistema inteiro. 
Por fim o sistema ideal para termos uma água de excelente qualidade é descrito abaixo: 
Sistema de pré-filtro (pré-filtro de celulose + sistema UV + filtro de carvão ativado), filtro de osmose reversa e por fim sistema de desionizção (cartucho com resina catiônica, cartucho com resina aniônica ou então um cartucho com resina mista). 
A eficiência desta configuração cujos testes foram realizados no laboratório em que trabalho mostra uma eficiência de 99,95% de água pura. 

Segue abaixo as vantagens e desvantagens do sistema desionizador e osmose reversa. 
DESIONIZAÇÃO: 
> Modo de Ação - Trocadores de íons removem íons dissolvidos, produzindo cátions H+ e ânions OH-. 
> Efetividade com o passar do tempo - É mais efetivo quando o cartucho é novo ou regenerado. 
> Partículas retidas - Apenas iônicas. 
> Bactérias  Não 
> Pirogênicas  Não. 
> Necessidades - Trocados os cartuchos quando saturados. 
> Custos: 
 Energia  Não. 
 Água - Baixo consumo. 
 Cartucho - Alto consumo. 
 Módulos - Baixo consumo. 
 Economia - Maior que água destilada. 

OSMOSE REVERSA: 

> Modo de Ação - Membrana semi-permeável que retém substâncias e sais dissolvidos. 
> Efetividade com o passar do tempo - Não varia, efetividade permanece constante. 
> Partículas retidas - 99% de retenção 
> Bactérias - 99% de retenção 
> Pirogênicas - 99% de retenção 
> Necessidades - Membranas tem durabilidade de aproximadamente 7 anos 
> Custos: 
 Energia - Baixo consumo; 
 Água - Baixo consumo; 
 Cartucho - Baixo consumo; 
 Módulos - Baixo consumo; 
 *Economia - 10 vezes maior que água destilada. 

* Deve-se fazer um plano para não haver disperdicio da água residual que sai do RO. Isso ocorre tanto no sistema RO como no sistema de água destilada.


Rinaldo Fontenele

----------


## AnaFajardo

> *Sistemas de purificação de água.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O aquarismo em geral está sofrendo uma grande transformação no que se refere à qualidade de equipamentos. Desde uma simples plaquinha de filtro biológico à grandes sistemas de filtração de água salgada e doce. 
> A qualidade da água, seja ela doce ou salgada é fundamental para o bem estar da fauna e flora aquática. 
> No presente trabalho será abordado a qualidade da água doce para a utilização em aquários de água doce e marinho e sistemas de purificação. 
> A qualidade da água doce é fundamental para a boa manutenção da vida aquática, para aquários de água doce, na categoria plantados, quanto mais pura a água de reposição (sem minerais) menor será o crescimento de algas filamentosas. A água sem sais minerais, praticamente não contém nutrientes que são os vilões do aquarista. 
> ...




 :Olá:   Achei vários tipos de resinas... mas não sei quais usar! 
Cartuchos
Purolite C100? A400 ?? MB400 (mista)? MB400 IND ?...
Amberlite IRA 410? 420 ? 402?...
São tantas...
a maioria  que se encontra nas lojas de aq é regenerada. :EEK!:

----------


## Andress Ricardo

nossa, que ótima colocação sobre as filtragens, parabens, é muito bom aprender um assunto de uma forma mais técnica..... :Palmas:  
vc poderia , se nao for muito trabalhoso, indicar produtos que vc acredita serem os melhores, ou pelo menos que atendam bem os aquários em geral..
Fiquei muito feliz com su tópico, na verdade agradeço a aula...
Abraços
ANdress :bompost:

----------


## Márcio Carneiro

Vcs sabem me dizer qual o custo  de se obter este tipo de filtragem osmose reversa?
Obrigado pessoal.
Márcio.

----------


## AnaFajardo

> *Sistemas de purificação de água.* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O aquarismo em geral está sofrendo uma grande transformação no que se refere à qualidade de equipamentos. Desde uma simples plaquinha de filtro biológico à grandes sistemas de filtração de água salgada e doce. 
> A qualidade da água, seja ela doce ou salgada é fundamental para o bem estar da fauna e flora aquática. 
> No presente trabalho será abordado a qualidade da água doce para a utilização em aquários de água doce e marinho e sistemas de purificação. 
> A qualidade da água doce é fundamental para a boa manutenção da vida aquática, para aquários de água doce, na categoria plantados, quanto mais pura a água de reposição (sem minerais) menor será o crescimento de algas filamentosas. A água sem sais minerais, praticamente não contém nutrientes que são os vilões do aquarista. 
> ...


Fico muito agradecida pela aula ! :SbOk5:  :bompost: 
Abç

----------

